
HIPAA and Artificial Intelligence - raleighm
https://www.ailawadvisor.com/2018/06/privacy-please-hipaa-and-artificial-intelligence-part-2/
======
amelius
Can we please have more openness of the (anonymized) training data, so that we
can have more healthy competition in this space?

For example, I'd hate it if insurance companies built all the apps because
they have all the training data.

~~~
organsnyder
Healthcare organizations (insurance and delivery) see data as a competitive
advantage. I don't foresee this happening any time soon.

In addition to large datasets, this protectiveness extends to data specific to
an individual patient. Consider this scenario: You need to see a specialist,
and have the choice of providers; specialist A is within the same system as
your PCP, while specialist B is with a smaller, independent practice.
Specialist A therefore has access to the same EMR as your PCP, while
specialist B does not. This has a direct impact on your experience as a
patient: at specialist A, it feels like their office "knows" you; your visit
to specialist B, however, would include filling out a bunch of forms
(demographic info, insurance, medical history...) that you've filled out
countless times before.

Of course, it's in the patient's interest for their data to flow freely
between providers, no matter which healthcare system they're on. And many
healthcare systems recognize this, and strive to share data. But they are
often going against their own economic interests to do so.

~~~
aurailious
> Healthcare organizations (insurance and delivery) see data as a competitive
> advantage.

Its not just seeing it as such, it is. Data is everything these days.

~~~
kprybol
Healthcare data can't be shared the way the browser histories, cell phone
location data, etc. can. It's a completely different set of a rules that
people have to play by (HIPPA for example). I build machine learning systems
using healthcare claims and EHR data and without the direct cooperation of
several large insurance companies (and access to their data) we'd be dead in
the water. Even with access to their data there are incredibly strict limits
to what we can and can't do with it. You can't just go out and collect
healthcare data the way you can many other types of data.

------
Radim
Of interest: we built an AI tool to detect (and optionally redact) personal
and sensitive data, including health data: [https://pii-
tools.com](https://pii-tools.com).

As _amelius_ mentions in a sibling thread, collecting realistic data for
training and evaluation was pretty non-trivial. Openmined.org is a very
interesting effort in this direction!

------
adverbly
I wonder if the organ donor model might apply for data collection. People
could sign up to be a data donor which would make their data available
anonymously for AI or other medical research purposes.

~~~
taneq
"Anonymously" is really really hard to do.

